# Found young pigeon. Need help!



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I need advice please. I found what I believe to be an adolescent pigeon yesterday in my yard. I believe it had a bit of a run in with my dog but I have checked it for wounds and other than a few minor feathers lost it doesn't seem to have any major injuries. I have noticed the bird to be making a sort of throat clearing motion can you tell me if this is of concern?
I put her in a cage overnight with water and seed. She drank water and ate some seed. Her poops are a sort of muddy colour with white and I weighed her and she weighs 228 grams. I am worried about the throat clearing as she does it often, could this be a sign of stress or anxiety?
Is this a normal action, I am now letting her wander around a spare room. I would appreciate your help. thanks Vesna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Vesna,

Could you open the beak and look down the throat and see if you can see any yellow or light yellow growths/lesions inside? 

Have you checked for any injuries around any ruffled feathers around the throat?

It could be injury, parasites, disease, until we investigate this further.


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I will go and check down the birds throat and the neck feathers and I will let you know. Thanks


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

Just checked the bird and I found no signs of injury or any cheesy growths in the throat. The bird stays put most of the time with its feathers puffed up. Walks around the room when I approach. Thinking of adding some unflavored pedialyte to the water. Do you think I should try and put it back in the cage outside so it can enjoy some sun or just leave it indoors? Does that weight seem very light for a young bird?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The throat clearing, feather fluffing and the low weight would give me some cause for concern. Whatever is affecting her could have made her vulnerable to the cat.

I would keep her indoors but either under a heat lamp or on a heat pad, and try to strengthen her up.

As she was mouthed by a cat she should be put on a course of synulox just to avoid the possibility of pasteurella septicemia. 

Despite the fact that there are no cheesy lesions visible I would give her a tablet of spartrix. I have a baby woodie now that only has a cheesy growth on her top "palate", but she does that throat stretch and clear thing.

Cynthia


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for the advice, the only medication I have is baytril. It was given to me by my Vet for my pigeon who is a pmv pigeon. I ended up not using it on her. I have had her now for almost a year and give her lots of extra tlc, she is a very special bird. I hope to take this bird to the Vet but today being Sunday there is no where to go.
It is very hard to find good medical care for pigeons. Any advice in the meantime?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Vesna,

Thank you for helping this bird.

Please follow the advice already given and keep the bird warm.

Do you have any garlic caps, or apple cider vinegar? These things help until you can seek an avian vet.

Where do you live? Perhaps we can find some help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Vesna, when we get in a pigeon that seems a litttle "off" we do the following:

1. Make a small bed with shavings, covered with paper towels. We use the cases that canned drinks come in, cut in half, slide the halves together and put the shavings and towels in it. Then we put that in a regular cage.

2. Set up a heating pad with a towel laid on top and place cage on top of that.
Allow enough room for the bird to move off to a cooler spot if bottom gets too hot. Cover the cage with towels, leaving one side open.

3. Use Pedialyte as the sole source of drinking water - in a small container in the cage. If the bird can't drink we will use a syringe and give it small amounts of Pedialyte several times a day. 

4. Place a small container of seed in the cage also. If a bird can't eat on its own we use Exact formula to hand feed them.

5. Put the cage and everything in a room that is quiet.

About the weight - This may be a fledgling, just out of the nest and learning to fly. If it is an adult then the weight is real cause for concern.

If you are taking it to the vet tomorrow then I would hold off on the Baytril until then. Just keep it as comfortable as possible in the meantime.

I am not that familiar with how a dog's saliva might affect a bird. Hopefully, another member may know more than I about dog bites and can advise you. I know that a catbite can be deadly if not treated promptly. Be sure to go over the bird carefully, moving the feathers and check for any punctures. If you have any Betadene (it looks like iodine and flows like that too), swab some on any areas that look like punctures.

Thank you for rescuing this little fellow.


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I live in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. I do have gel garlic capsules in the powder form. I add that to my other pigeons water occasionally. I do not have apple cider vinegar but can go get some. I would not know how much to give.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ACV is 2 tablespoons per gallon of water.


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I will go out and buy a heating pad. Will any apple cider vinegar do or should I look for a certain kind. I will also give the bird straight pedialyte instead of diluting it with water. Should I give it the garlic in a seperate dish of water? The bird does look like it was born this year, it has a pinkish brown nose and some slight brown in its feathers. I believe something to be wrong or how else would the dog be able to catch the pigeon. I appreciate all your help and look forward to further advice. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Will any apple cider vinegar do or should I look for a certain kind. 

*If you can find a health food store, they should sell the raw apple cider vinegar which is potent.*

I will also give the bird straight pedialyte instead of diluting it with water. 
Should I give it the garlic in a seperate dish of water? 

*Do not give the ACV at the same time. First get the bird rehydrated. *

*The garlic can go over the seed, once the bird is rehydrated*

I believe something to be wrong or how else would the dog be able to catch the pigeon. 

*Exactly...that is what Cynthia had mentioned earlier.*


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I have returned from the grocery store and found an apple cider vinegar called Braggs (raw and unfiltered apple cider vinegar). Would this be o.k? 
Her poops are mostly a muddy colour but every so often the colour is a light yellow any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have returned from the grocery store and found an apple cider vinegar called Braggs (raw and unfiltered apple cider vinegar). Would this be o.k? 

*That is an excellent brand, I use it as do other members here.*

*Here is a very good link all about pigeon poop:


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637*


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for the information about the poops and the ACV. Should I add it to the pedialyte or a seperate water dish? The bird is pecking at seed but still fluffs up and does little head shakes (left to right). Would it be a good time to add the garlic powder to the food?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vesna said:


> Thank you for the information about the poops and the ACV. Should I add it to the pedialyte or a seperate water dish? The bird is pecking at seed but still fluffs up and does little head shakes (left to right). Would it be a good time to add the garlic powder to the food?



I would first give the pedialyte and after the bird is rehydrated, then ofer the ACV. you can put just a little garlic powder in the seed.

Please update us and let us know how it goes at the avian vet.


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I was able to take the bird to the Vet this morning. He believes the bird has an intestinal ailment and prescribed baytril 15mg. I am suppose to give .25ml twice daily. He said if the poops don't get more solid in two days then notify him. The bird is only 212 grams which is light but it continues to poop and takes pedialyte and pecks at seed. I sprinkled garlic powder on the seed and put some drops of ACV in the water. Should I still do this while the bird is on baytril. I really appreciate all the advice and help. Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vesna said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was able to take the bird to the Vet this morning. He believes the bird has an intestinal ailment and prescribed baytril 15mg. I am suppose to give .25ml twice daily. He said if the poops don't get more solid in two days then notify him. The bird is only 212 grams which is light but it continues to poop and takes pedialyte and pecks at seed. I sprinkled garlic powder on the seed and put some drops of ACV in the water. Should I still do this while the bird is on baytril. I really appreciate all the advice and help. Thanks again.


Did the vet happen to give you a name for the disease/ailment?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Baytril is usually prescribed at 15 milligrams PER kilogram of bird, BID. At that weight (212 grams), you'd be looking at a dosage of 3.18 milligrams, twice daily OF PURE MEDICINE. And that's the key--what's the concentration of the Baytril to the solution? 

Pidgey


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

The Vet gave no definite name for the ailment. He weighed the bird, listened to its heartbeat, examined the body and the poops. The baytril given is in a pill form 15mg tablets, says to disolve pill in 1ml of water and give 1/4 (.25) ml
slowly by mouth twice daily. I am not too familiar with medication or dosage, thats all the instructions I have been given. The pigeon appears young but the weight seems light.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then that's about right as a one-quarter pill (of a 15 milligram pill) is 3.75 milligrams of pure medicine. Incidentally, Baytril is the veterinary equivalent of Ciprofloxacin (normally called "Cipro") and is a very big gun--that is its spectrum of activity (the number of things that it'll work against) is pretty big. As such, it's a great medicine when you're: A) Not entirely sure what's wrong; and, B) Don't want to spend an exorbitant amount of money testing to find out.

The things to watch for when you're giving Baytril is that it can mess with their stomachs a bit and their appetite might fall off a bit. I often end up tube-feeding them Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula during that time, but I shift the feedings a few hours from the dosing of the medicine.

Pidgey


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I really appreciate all the help and advice. I have given the bird the first dosage and have been watching her, so far not much interest in food. I will go and buy the hand feeding formula so I have it. I know Petsmart sells a hand feeding syringe, would that be o.k.? I have no idea how to tube feed a bird and I don't want to harm her. She is remaining puffed up and keeps mostly in one spot. I will keep an eye on her and weigh her daily to see she gets nutrition. Further instruction appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a link to some description and a pictorial. Tube-feeding's pretty easy when you get down to it if you've got the right technique and equipment. There is, however, more than one technique and more than one type of equipment.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

Pidgey


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I am really concerned I don't think the bird ate on its own today. I know it had a stressful day with the vet trip but the poor thing is losing grams rather quickly. Put it on the scale and it reads 198 grams. I went and bought the kaytee exact and some hand feeding syringes. Is it possible to use the syringe and put the food in the side of the birds mouth and wait for the bird to take it down. What consistency of the formula would be correct? Is this normal to lose weight this quickly?


----------



## Vesna (May 13, 2006)

I would like to thank all of you for your guidance and advice. My sweet "Sunshine" passed away last night. In the few days I was lucky enough to have had with her I had grown quite attached. I am not sure what exactly caused her death but the poor thing must have been quite sick inside. I had not expected her to die, she seemed to get worse very quickly. I provided the best care I could and rushed her to the vet first thing yesterday morning but in the end nothing helped. I thank you all again, I will truly miss this beautiful bird. Vesna


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm sorry to hear that. In looking at the past entries on this thread, it's possible that it was an advanced case of Coccidiosis. Since you get sick pigeons from time to time, you might work on having some medications in stock that will handle that. As you're in Canada, I don't know what the availability of such drugs are. You might try getting Sulmet because it does a few things, is fairly safe and easy to administer. It will work on Coccidiosis.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Sunshine passed away.

I know you grew fond of her, and I'm sure it was very hard to lose her.

Thank you for doing what you could to help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

We know you did your best and we thank you!

Sending a BIG COMFORTING HUG TO YOU!


----------

